# Oki Doki has died! :(



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

yeah i just found out too, RIP Oki


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

He was an amazing horse!
RIP Oki Doki <3


----------



## x3emilygrace (Jul 4, 2010)

=[ rip


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

omg:O no way! how did he die?


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

^
Septic Shock


----------



## myhorsemylove101 (Jul 22, 2010)

ohh thats so sad!! RIP!!! i have been through losses i no how it feels!!!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh no!!! Thats awfull!!! R.I.P


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Poor guy- septis is awful!!!!!!!!


----------

